# When Squatters Attack



## AlwaysLost (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm guessing that's not a very good exit strategy when squatting. Don't feed the trolls Mr Pisky!


----------



## Sk8punk16 (Jul 27, 2017)

"Are you gaming the system?"
"No I'm fucking running for fucking congress"
Gotta love all Mr Pisky's responses


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 27, 2017)

Fuck the banks, and FUCK channel 5 news.

Granted, I don't condone WHATSOEVER the domestic violence or stolen vehicles, but aside from that, the motherfucker PAID THE BACK-OWED PROPERTY TAXES, which is more than I would have likely done.

My hat goes off to Mr. Pisky; I, for one, hope he keeps fighting, and eventually wins.


----------



## benton (Jul 29, 2017)

jamie dimon gotta eat ya'll


----------



## Detroka (Aug 7, 2017)

Jude Pischke finally was removed from the property 
http://www.tennessean.com/story/new...ng-mt-juliet-home-2-years-has-left/371314001/

I have some buddies that work at Xome. Hope they made some good money and got the home to a contributing member to society, not that vagrant.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Aug 7, 2017)

Detroka said:


> Jude Pischke finally was removed from the property
> http://www.tennessean.com/story/new...ng-mt-juliet-home-2-years-has-left/371314001/
> 
> I have some buddies that work at Xome. Hope they made some good money and got the home to a contributing member to society, not that vagrant.



DISLIKE.

We're ALL "Vagrants" here, pal. ::sour::


----------



## A New Name (Aug 7, 2017)

VikingAdventurer said:


> DISLIKE.
> 
> We're ALL "Vagrants" here, pal. ::sour::


I think he didn't read this websites name.


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 7, 2017)

Detroka said:


> Jude Pischke finally was removed from the property
> http://www.tennessean.com/story/new...ng-mt-juliet-home-2-years-has-left/371314001/
> 
> I have some buddies that work at Xome. Hope they made some good money and got the home to a contributing member to society, not that vagrant.



I hope this guy is jokng.

If not.

Who the FUCK are you?


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Aug 7, 2017)

Coywolf said:


> I hope this guy is jokng.
> 
> If not.
> 
> Who the FUCK are you?



Unfortunately, the article seems Legit.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Aug 7, 2017)

VikingAdventurer said:


> Fuck the banks, and FUCK channel 5 news.
> 
> Granted, I don't condone WHATSOEVER the domestic violence or stolen vehicles, but aside from that, the motherfucker PAID THE BACK-OWED PROPERTY TAXES, which is more than I would have likely done.
> 
> My hat goes off to Mr. Pisky; I, for one, hope he keeps fighting, and eventually wins.



He was doing OK til he grabbed the mattaxe.


----------



## Coywolf (Aug 8, 2017)

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> He was doing OK til he grabbed the mattaxe.



Pulaski*


----------



## AlwaysLost (Aug 8, 2017)

VikingAdventurer said:


> Unfortunately, the article seems Legit.



I think this guy only signed up to dog the video


----------



## AlwaysLost (Aug 8, 2017)

Coywolf said:


> Pulaski*



I learn something new everyday...I wanna change my profile name to Pulaski


----------

